# missed period?



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

OK, I'm freaking out a little.. my last period was on June 7th, so today is day 37, and I honestly don't feel like I am getting ready to start. But I also don't feel pregnant.

dh has a vasectomy about 3 years ago, so surely, surely, surely I'm not pregnant. I have had 2 negative ept's (most recent yesterday).

Always before, I could really tell when I was pregnant, almost immediately..

thoughts? could this be peri-menopause? I have been every 26 days like clockwork before, unless pregnant.. maybe I just didn't ovulate last month?

ugh. I called my gyn, and she said wait about 2 more weeks, and if still nothing, come in for bloodwork.

I'm wondering if it is stress.... we are in a rocky point right now in our marriage, dh just quit his job & started another one. I'm leaving on friday for florida w/o him to meet my parents, and I'm nervous about both kids on the plain. Just all around stressed.

but,,,,,,,,,,, I've never skipped a period before??


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be waiting for replies.

I've always been regular but I'm at day 37 right now and no period.

I took a HPT two days ago and it was negative.

I'm just wondering what's up.


----------



## odessa (Jul 14, 2006)

Same here. I'm regular (5 weeks give or take two days) and have been since going off the Pill last year. I have never had a period be more than 2 days late in my life, except the first cycle post-Pill (and even then my cycle was only 41 days).

Now I'm on CD45 - almost CD46! - with two tests and two BFNs. No PMS in sight, but no pregnancy symptoms, either.

We're not actively TTC or TTA, although I do try to stay more-or-less aware of my body. We're not aiming for a kid right now, though. We BDed three times - all after CD 30 - normally a "safe" time. I realize in hindsight that this may not have been the case.

Ach! Should have charted!

I'm giving myself until Monday (would be CD48) before I test again and then Wednesday before I call the doctor. I need to know what's up because I have some vaccines to get done before I go on a vacation that would most likely get cancelled were I pregnant... I'm just wondering if maybe the home tests aren't accurate! This could prove to be a very loooooonnnng weekend.







:


----------

